# Cigar **** by RGRTim



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

As I am getting ready for retirement and possible move I have cut down on shoots, not booking any portraits or anything until Im sure what I'm doing. Started jonesin to pick up camera today so I figured I would shoot some cigar **** for yall. Gives me a chance to shoot something and I can finish whenever I like not when customer wants/needs it. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice brother, where was your camera on Saturday? Maybe you had it and I missed it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the first pic!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

scottw said:


> Very nice brother, where was your camera on Saturday? Maybe you had it and I missed it.


had it but didnt pull it out, looked like the camera deal was covered.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

It is so much more enjoyable with no pressure.
Great pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Tim, Very nice but nothing is blurry. No worries I can teach you blurry move to Washington and it's a requirement.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I love the first pic!


im with ya, these are my favorites by far.



















Thanks for all the kind words, I have had fun with this. Today was kinda padron heavy, maybe some AB's next time. I have a few dif ones, maybe a AB or&y shoot. lol have a great night all


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Looking good Tim, Very nice but nothing is blurry. No worries I can teach you blurry move to Washington and it's a requirement.


I think that us younger puffers should take advice from our more experienced BOTL so as soon as I read your post I jumped up grabbed the camera and started snappin away practicing on blurry. Unfortunately I could only get to half blurry. Rest assured I will keep trying until I have achieved puff worthy blurry status. lol, good night guys.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was just snapshot Bob on Saturday, you could have covered the nice pictures 

Nice photos Tim


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I was just snapshot Bob on Saturday, you could have covered the nice pictures
> 
> Nice photos Tim


I saw your photos, good shots. You looked like you had it all under control. it was actually kinda refreshing being at an event and not holding a camera/ worry about lighting etc etc. soon as i saw you and the cannon i set my bag down behind Jims chair and thats where she stayed.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Good stuff. When you finally retire in May, I'll smoke a Padron with ya. I got at least one or two of the 64s.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang it Tim now all my secrets are out LOL Great pictures Bro!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> Good stuff. When you finally retire in May, I'll smoke a Padron with ya. I got at least one or two of the 64s.


Wilson, sounds like a plan. 
Wife bought me these for that very purpose. As you can see a couple are gone, smoked one with a bud that will be gone before May.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Great shots, Tim! Looks like you have yourself set up for post-retirement success with photos like that.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

RGRTim said:


> Wilson, sounds like a plan.
> *Wife bought me these for that very purpose.* As you can see a couple are gone, smoked one with a bud that will be gone before May.


*
Our wife's really know how to please us*----


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

tobacmon said:


> *Our wife's really know how to please us*----


 yep, I am a lucky man indeed. It took a couple at bats but I wound up hitting a homer.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice pics ... what is the drink in the first two?

Where you thinking about moving to (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

swingerofbirches said:


> Nice pics ... what is the drink in the first two?
> 
> Where you thinking about moving to (if you don't mind me asking)?


Hennessy Privilege

I am currently looking for a job in the DC area. My wife has a good job that she enjoys and I figure she has been following me around all this time so its the least I can do. If that doesnt work then we are both open to anywhere really, the only stipulation she put on was she would prefer somewhere warm. We still have a home outside Dallas Texas so if nothing interesting pops up thats where we will head. I know thats kind of a vague answer but at this point I really dont know. To date i have applied for jobs in DC, VA, MD, TX, LA, FL, AL, OR, Italy and Germany.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Think I just found me some wallpaper....

Nice job Tim


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics Tim and nice meeting you at the herf.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice pictures!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are some great shots......quality (cigars aren't bad either)


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

baderjkbr said:


> Great pics Tim and nice meeting you at the herf.


 same here, now we need to git all you jersey boys down to the DC area.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

RGRTim said:


> same here, now we need to git all you jersey boys down to the DC area.


Great work with the camera Tim, and yes, DC might work for a few folks.

As for the places you may wind up working, I'd def. be rooting for Italy or Gemany if I were you - just go the the B&M for a nice CC!! :mrgreen:


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Great work with the camera Tim, and yes, DC might work for a few folks.
> 
> As for the places you may wind up working, I'd def. be rooting for Italy or Gemany if I were you - just go the the B&M for a nice CC!! :mrgreen:


Great minds think alike. wife thinks it would be good for culture/food/wine etc. f all that i want the smokes. lol


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

RGRTim said:


> Great minds think alike. wife thinks it would be good for culture/food/wine etc. f all that i want the smokes. lol


Don't we all.....dont we all


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome pics - love that one of the box of '64 Padrons (they look like chocolate bars ready to be enjoyed ) oops, salivating slightly...


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice^^ Look delicious


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pics, I am getting in to the photography hobby. Those pics gave me a bunch of ideas..

Thanks

Dan


----------

